# New Member, Hello guys!



## Madalin (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi there! I am Madalin (Mada) i am 32 i live in Germany, please excuse me for misspelling or if i am not 
clear in something please let me know. I have some experience with cars as i had my first car from 18 years old and all the work on all my cars was done only by me and my Dad.I am here because about 4 months ago i got a 1999 TT 1.8 180 for a rly good price. I got it as a weekend/fun car, as long as i must do tons of work on this TT i am here to lern some from you guys and ask you some things that i dont know when i dont have time to research! so thank you guys!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Madalin, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Madalin (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi Hoggy! thanks! since i bought the TT i was quite spying on this forum and you are active and you are a moderator.i have a question but i see no PM option


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Madalin, New members don't have PM or market place access for a while.
If I PM you you should be able to reply
For access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Madalin (Nov 1, 2019)

It seems it dosnt work from mobile phone, the question is: shoul i make a topic with the car and post there what questions i have during the car reparations or shoul i make single topics for every thing i have to ask?
I was also wandering if on this forum people make "journals" like car restauration or modings.

Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Madalin (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Madalin said:


> It seems it dosnt work from mobile phone, the question is: shoul i make a topic with the car and post there what questions i have during the car reparations or shoul i make single topics for every thing i have to ask?
> I was also wandering if on this forum people make "journals" like car restauration or modings.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, You can make a restoration topic if you wish, but best to ask single questions using a single topic in the MK1 section.
Hoggy.


----------

